# Открытый раздел > После рождения > Вопрос: Бассейн для деток до года?

## Алеся

Мамочки Калуги, подскажите, есть ли в городе бассейн для деток до года? очень бы хотели походить.

----------


## Ёжик

Насколько мне известно, нет(

----------


## kiara

Не совсем в городе, в пригороде - пансионат Воробьево (Малоярославецкий р-он) располагает хорошим бассейном, куда по договоренности с администрацией можно с малышами ходить, вернее ездить.
Когда-то был бассейн в детской поликлинике на Вилонова, но я ходила с первым сыном 15,5 лет назад туда...что сейчас - не знаю.

----------


## Алеся

спасибо.попробую узнать...

----------


## Алеся

> Не совсем в городе, в пригороде - пансионат Воробьево (Малоярославецкий р-он) располагает хорошим бассейном, куда по договоренности с администрацией можно с малышами ходить, вернее ездить.
> Когда-то был бассейн в детской поликлинике на Вилонова, но я ходила с первым сыном 15,5 лет назад туда...что сейчас - не знаю.


я сейчас почитала их сайт, там получается один бассейн общий и он с хлоркой..для годовастиков не пойдет!

----------


## Polixenia

*Алеся*, у меня знакомая водила сына в бассейн при садике на Правом берегу. Уверяла, что вместе с ними плавали даже 4-хмесячные младенцы...

----------


## Веснушка

в воробьево нет хлорки, там ионная очистка. но то что он общий - это факт

----------


## Алеся

> *Алеся*, у меня знакомая водила сына в бассейн при садике на Правом берегу. Уверяла, что вместе с ними плавали даже 4-хмесячные младенцы...


а вы не могли бы уточнить в какой именно садик?спасибо заранее!

----------


## polya

На вилонова. когда мы были. не столько бассеен, сколько большая ванна. и там не с мамой плавать, а учат малыша плавать и нырят. мы ходили в 1,5 мес, стоило за один раз ок 160 руб.

На правом берегу в Улыбке бассеен.

----------


## Polixenia

> а вы не могли бы уточнить в какой именно садик?спасибо заранее!


Она, вроде, есть на этом сайте. Ее Алина зовут. Тут многие ее знают. Возможно, у кого-то имеются ее координаты. У меня нет, к сожалению(

----------


## Алеся

> На вилонова. когда мы были. не столько бассеен, сколько большая ванна. и там не с мамой плавать, а учат малыша плавать и нырят. мы ходили в 1,5 мес, стоило за один раз ок 160 руб.
> 
> На правом берегу в Улыбке бассеен.


 спасибо. попробую уточнить!

----------


## Kati

Насколько я знаю, деток до года в садовские бассейны не берут - где-то даже до полутора (может только сами попробуете договориться). Мы записались в Бережок на правом, в Улыбке тоже есть, да. Из городских знаю про бассейн в Ладушках (Московская, 119) - но там уже набрали деток, да и программа у них чуднАя - бассейн раз в неделю+куча всяких развивашек в комплекте.

----------


## kiara

> На вилонова. когда мы были. не столько бассеен, сколько большая ванна. и там не с мамой плавать, а учат малыша плавать и нырят.


А 15 лет назад была ванна для грудничков с месяца и для "продвинутых" бассейн, где как раз плавали вместе с мамой, по 3-4 пары за заход, вроде по 20 минут, сейчас уже не помню. И было это бесплатно)))Даже почти принудительно))))
Кстати, "по знакомству" еще пускают с детьми в Лесную сказку, которая здесь, в городе (в р-не п.Циалковского, напротив бывшей гост. Зуль) Может найдете через кого-нить выходы туда...
Мы там плавали тоже, там и бассейн хороший и сауна. И раньше, туда можно было попасть через направление поликлиники - на массаж, гимнастику и бассейн+сауна. Как сейчас, тоже, увы, не в курсе.

----------


## Polixenia

> Из городских знаю про бассейн в Ладушках (Московская, 119) - но там уже набрали деток, да и программа у них чуднАя - бассейн раз в неделю+куча всяких развивашек в комплекте.


программа там не чуднАя, а чУдная! Мы в прошлом году ходили в эти сады на развивалки: по понедельникам - бассейн, во вторник - музыкальное занятие и изо, в пятницу - физ-ра и лепка. Бассейна, прямо скажем, было немного, минут 20. А потом, когда детки сохли, играли в разные игры. Дети и мамы были очень довольны. И стоило это, буквально, три копейки.

----------


## Алеся

> Насколько я знаю, деток до года в садовские бассейны не берут - где-то даже до полутора (может только сами попробуете договориться). Мы записались в Бережок на правом, в Улыбке тоже есть, да. Из городских знаю про бассейн в Ладушках (Московская, 119) - но там уже набрали деток, да и программа у них чуднАя - бассейн раз в неделю+куча всяких развивашек в комплекте.


Я калуги не знаю, поэтому расскажите популярно, что это за Бережок на правом берегу? это бассейн или центр какой-то?(можно адрес, я туда подскочу или телефон) и и бассейн в Ладушках? это где? спасибо за ответы, уже хоть обнадежили, что все таки можно где-то найти бассейн.

----------


## Алеся

> А 15 лет назад была ванна для грудничков с месяца и для "продвинутых" бассейн, где как раз плавали вместе с мамой, по 3-4 пары за заход, вроде по 20 минут, сейчас уже не помню. И было это бесплатно)))Даже почти принудительно))))
> Кстати, "по знакомству" еще пускают с детьми в Лесную сказку, которая здесь, в городе (в р-не п.Циалковского, напротив бывшей гост. Зуль) Может найдете через кого-нить выходы туда...
> Мы там плавали тоже, там и бассейн хороший и сауна. И раньше, туда можно было попасть через направление поликлиники - на массаж, гимнастику и бассейн+сауна. Как сейчас, тоже, увы, не в курсе.


а там какая вода?если знаете...хлорированная?

----------


## Kati

Алеся, - Бережок, Улыбка и Ладушки - это всё детские сады, на базе которых есть бассейны. Вы посмотрите на сайте kaluga-sad - у них есть список всех садиков с явками и паролями - может, найдете что-то поближе к дому с бассейном (там можно и по карте искать) - занятия с малышами у них обычно в перечне доп.услуг указаны - а там уж позвоните и поподробнее всё разузнаете.
Оксана, насчет развивающих занятий не буду спорить - мы не ходили, но, имхо - рановато годовасам "развиваться" коллективно.

----------


## Алеся

> Алеся, - Бережок, Улыбка и Ладушки - это всё детские сады, на базе которых есть бассейны. Вы посмотрите на сайте kaluga-sad - у них есть список всех садиков с явками и паролями - может, найдете что-то поближе к дому с бассейном (там можно и по карте искать) - занятия с малышами у них обычно в перечне доп.услуг указаны - а там уж позвоните и поподробнее всё разузнаете.
> Оксана, насчет развивающих занятий не буду спорить - мы не ходили, но, имхо - рановато годовасам "развиваться" коллективно.


 Большущее спасибо!

----------

